
In a first, Twitter adds fact-check warnings to Trump tweets - FillardMillmore
https://apnews.com/700c52aab0869253625b80255a397f19
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286)

